# Car Seat Alternative?



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Today I saw a very interesting product that serves as an alternative to a kennel/crate/car seat: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Petego-Pet-Tube-Kennel-Small/dp/B003JHJRFA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375228280&sr=8-1&keywords=petego+car+tube"]Petego Pet Tube Kennel[/ame]


It was posted on the Northcentral Maltese Rescue's Facebook page and immediately caught my eye because I have never seen anything like this before! It's shaped like a tunnel (like those used in agility) that you strap in to the car. The large one takes up the entire back seat - you open up the car door, place your pet(s) in the tunnel, zip up the opening and then they essentially have the entire back seat to move around in. Some reviews said the tunnel worked great for transporting multiple pets over long distances, because you can make it super comfy with beds, a litter box for cats, pads, blankets, toys, etc. I can see how it would be pretty cool to try out but not sure how safe it would be (not sure if it's crash tested). It's gotten good reviews though. 

I just thought this was a neat concept and wanted to share. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

It's cool, but I would not want to get it. I don't think Jasmine could look out the window and I have to make my Baby Happy!!! :blush:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

When you described it I thought it was gonna be a longer tunnel and I was thinking probably not too safe since the dog could be thrown around inside it in case of a crash. 

But from the image it looks like a tubular sturdibag, pretty much? So I'd think it would be as safe as any of those bags. What do you think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

dntdelay said:


> It's cool, but I would not want to get it. I don't think Jasmine could look out the window and I have to make my Baby Happy!!! :blush:


haha, I know what you mean about wanting to always keep your baby happy! I feel the same with my two, of course :wub: I'm sticking with my car seat and crate for right now, but it's good to know this option exists - I used to have a cat who was impossible to transport ANYWHERE in his crate, so this would have been awesome for him.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> When you described it I thought it was gonna be a longer tunnel and I was thinking probably not too safe since the dog could be thrown around inside it in case of a crash.
> 
> But from the image it looks like a tubular sturdibag, pretty much? So I'd think it would be as safe as any of those bags. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, Aastha. Were you looking at the small or large? The small pretty much looks like any soft sided carrier, yes - but the large is the long tunnel I was describing. Here's a pic: 








I thought the same thing about the dog being thrown around inside the tunnel in case of a crash - especially our SMALL guys. But really, when I thought about it - there is danger in the harness/car seat option not holding up either in accidents. At least with this, they'd be contained within the tunnel. 

I think this may be a good option for long trips with multiple pets - like if you had say 4, 5 dogs (ehem, not that I'm planning on that or anything :innocent:....haha!) I can see how it may be easier to have them travel in this rather than trying to cram in crates or seats for all of them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very interesting...I really like the large one...not sure I would get this for mine though...they are all in crates which can be easily taken in or out of the car..plus mine are so little, I don't think they would be able to see out..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting concept. But I not sure it would work for me since I have one small and one medium dog. Boo would be fine in it but Zach would not go for this at all


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I really like it. I always worry about the harness not holding up.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh wow, how nifty is that?! I'm not to sure about the large tunnel, but the small tunnel looks pretty sturdy; den like


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank you for the Post. Not Sure. I Like Our Carseat a lot.*
*Nickee**


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

For local trips, the car seats are fine, but on longer trips....Ava and Mona Lisa are tucked safely into hard crates..and I recently up graded them to ones that can be opened from the top, for ease of getting them in and out. 

They are absolutely fine in them and are quiet for very long trips....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had seen the info on this on FB when Mary Palmer posted it yesterday. Very interestng. The girls really like their Snoozer Seatsl, though.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I think this is great for medium sized dogs about 30 lbs that most people just put in the back seat. Too short for my large dogs and too big for my little guys.


----------

